# Triplet doelings!!  *Update new pics*



## Chickenfever (Feb 16, 2012)

And all with gopher ears!!  
















This little girl became chilled.  We missed the birth and I think in the fray she got left out in the cold by mom.  We spent a few hours tonight in the house warming and feeding her and hopefully she will be fine.  This was her enjoying the dog bed in the house before she rejoined her family.


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congradulations on the new arrivals!    How is your little doeling doing?  She looks alert and well in the pic with the dog bed.  They are all so adoreable!!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 16, 2012)

congrats on triplets, I had to bring one in yesturday because she became to cold, but it saves their little lives.


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 16, 2012)

wow, triplet doelings how lucky is that?   glad to hear that the chilled baby is doing better.  best of luck they sure are cute and I cant wait ( 2 weeks) till my nubian kids!!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats!  They are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## MommaBugg (Feb 16, 2012)

I love manchas! too cute


----------



## Chickenfever (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, I love them too!    I'm so glad the little doeling made it, she was not in good shape when we found her.   She spent the rest of the night with Cupcake(mom) but is having some difficulty standing, her back leg ligaments are weak, and I haven't seen her nurse. She seems like she's hungry but even when the teat is right in front of her face she makes no attempt to nurse.    I had to tube feed her last night and gave her 2 oz of colostrum, I might have to do it again today.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 16, 2012)

They are cute!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 16, 2012)

Please send the one with the brown face to my address.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 16, 2012)

Adorable!  I love those little mancha faces


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 16, 2012)

That is wonderful!  3 girls AND you saved one!  How very amazing


----------



## crazyland (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats!!! They are all beautiful little girls.


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats!   Hope the little doeling does well, glad you found her.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 16, 2012)

SO cute!


----------



## hcppam (Feb 16, 2012)

How cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 happy B-day kids


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## RPC (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats on the kids I like the last one.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 16, 2012)

They are all so cute. I just love them. I can not wait till my girls have their babies.


----------



## Chickenfever (Feb 23, 2012)

these were from the day after they were born











These pictures are from yesterday.  They grow so fast.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 23, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 23, 2012)

three GIRLS - how lucky is that???  Isn't amazing how they look a thousand times better on day #2?  Does the little white girl (sniffing mom's nose) have blue eyes?   Are they purebred LMs or minis or what?  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chickenfever (Feb 23, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> three GIRLS - how lucky is that???  Isn't amazing how they look a thousand times better on day #2?  Does the little white girl (sniffing mom's nose) have blue eyes?   Are they purebred LMs or minis or what?  Congratulations!!!


Their purebred mini lamanchas.  She appears to have blue eyes but I'm not sure if they'll change or not. 

Yeah three girl!  But that's also bad because I'm already devising how I can get DH to let me keep one (or two) but then we'd have to get another buck...  I can see how having goats could get out of control very quickly  


*edited for spelling*


----------



## MommaBugg (Feb 23, 2012)

Chickenfever said:
			
		

> Cara Peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMMMM Do ya ship to Michigan?  ...

But seriously I wish I could find mini manchas up here! I LOVE them so much.. You have gorgeous babies!  Congrats


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 24, 2012)

They are really cute!  I love the one with the dark face.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2012)

I love the "give momma a kiss" pic!  So cute!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 24, 2012)




----------

